# Erster PC-Eigenbau - Budget: 1000 Euro



## euihyun2210 (15. August 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde, mein erster Post hier 

nachdem mein letzter PC (Medion MD8800 ) den Geist aufgegeben hat (eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte, aber der PC ist mittlerweile so alt, dass ein ein neuer PC mehr Sinn machen würde), wird es Zeit für einen neuen PC.
Ich hab mir hierfür schon grob einen PC zusammengestellt, aber da es mein erster Eigenbau-PC ist, brauche ich doch eure Hilfe 
Das Budget beträgt 1000 Euro und das Ganze soll an einem Samsung 2494HM 24" bei 1920x1080 betrieben werden.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-760 ~175 Euro (beim Prozesor möchte ich bei Intel bleiben, es sei denn, man bekommt eine wirklich viel bessere Leistung zum gleichen Preis)

*CPU-Kühler:* ist einer nötig? Direkt am Anfang wollte ich nicht übertakten, aber allein wegen der Optik werde ich mir wohl einen separaten Kühler kaufen müssen 

*Mainboard:* Asus P7P55D-E Pro ~180 Euro (beim Mainboard bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher, vor allem ob ich USB 3.0 brauche, wobei das vom P55 Chipsatz nicht mal nativ unterstützt wird)
*UPDATE:* muss unbedingt ein anderes her. Das P7P55D-E Pro ist zu teuer und das normale P7P55D-E regelt die Bandbreite des PCIe 2.0 x16 runter, wenn USB 3.0 und SATA 3.0 aktiviert ist. Muss nicht unbedingt Asus sein. Vorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen 

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4 GB G.Skill DDR3-1600 ECO in CL7 ~90 Euro (überzeugt hat mich die benötigte Spannung von 1,35V um sie zum Laufen zu bringen, das CAS Rating und natürlich der Preis)

*Grafikkarte:* GigaByte GTX460 OC 1024 MB ~195 Euro (alternativ würde ich auch eine ATI Radeon HD5850, oder - mit Abstrichen in anderen Bereichen - eine HD5870 nehmen)
*UPDATE:* Zotac GTX470 AMP! - als Alternative stünde die PowerColor HD5870 PCS+. Nach den Tests bei CB kühlt die Zotac besser und leiser als die PowerColor und verbraucht ungefähr nur 10 Watt mehr. Deshalb die Zotac

*Festplatte:* Samsung HD103SJ F3 mit 1000 GB ~ 50 Euro

*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-60FNWX ~170 Euro (hier werde ich wohl ein anderes nehmen müssen, da das Lian Li ein Tick zu teuer ist, ausgesucht habe ich das Lancool K62 für ~90 Euro, das Lian Li habe ich wegen der Funktionalität, dem Aussehen und vor allem der Verarbeitung ausgewählt (und einige Kleinigkeiten, wie schwarze Innenseite, USB 3.0, usw.), schließlich ist das Gehäuse, neben dem Netzteil wahrscheinlich das Letzte, was ausgetauscht wird)

*Netzteil:* Zalman ZM-600HP ~90 Euro (von Netzteilen habe ich wirklich keine Ahnung. Ich habe einfach nach den Bewertungen ab 500 Watt bei alternate.de geschaut  wichtig wären mir die Lautstärke, der Wirkungsgrad und Kabelmanagement)
*UPDATE:* Vorerst auf Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 gewechselt. Als Alternative stünde das Antec TruePower TP-550. Was macht das eine Netzteil gegenüber dem anderen besser? Leise sind sie beide wohl.

*Laufwerk:* ich wollte den DVD-Brenner vom alten PC übernehmen, von daher würden hier keine Kosten entstehn. Die Festplatte könnte ich zwar auch übernehmen, aber die 250 GB gehen ja schnell voll 

Preislich komme ich somit auf ~950 Euro
Ich kenne mich wirklich nicht sehr gut aus, deswegen ist diese Auswahl wahrscheinlich nicht die optimalste. Aber dafür gibt es ja dieses Forum hier 
Am liebsten möchte ich bei einem Shop bestellen, um (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) Versandkosten zu sparen (die hier aufgelisteten Preise sind aus alternate.de).
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus 

Edit: Ich habe wohl den hauptsächlichen Verwendungszweck vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich sage einfach mal 50% zum Zocken und 50% für Sachen, die den PC nicht belasten (Internet, usw.)

*

Nachtrag am 18.08.2010, 22:00*
PC wurde bestellt:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-760

*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

*Mainboard:* Asus P7P55D-E

*Arbeitsspeicher:* G.Skill DDR3-1600 CL7 ECO 4 GB

*Grafikkarte:* Zotac GTX470 AMP!

*Festplatte:* Samsung HD103SJ F3 1000 GB

*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-60FNWX

*Netzteil:* Antec TruePower New Series TP-550

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

edit: ich habe die Grafikkarte am 20.08.10 durch die Gigabyte GV-N470SO-13I GTX 470 SuperOverclock ersetzen lassen, da die Zotac wieder auf "Lieferzeit unbekannt" gestellt wurde.


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

Bei AMD bekommst du einfach mehr fürs Geld.
Für 175€ ist schon nen 6-Kerner drin und das Board kostet 100€ weniger (870ger Chipsatz), das könntest du dann in ne GTX470 stecken. Dazu einen Scythe Mugen 2, der kühlt um welten besser als nen Boxed


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

Stimmt, beim 870er ist Sata 3 nativ im Chipsatz und USB 3 gibts per Controller dazu.
Für das gesparte Geld kannst du dir halt eine stärkere Grafikkarte leisten, eine ATI 5870 oder so.


----------



## MasterMystery (15. August 2010)

Für was wirst du den PC hauptsächlich verwenden??


----------



## euihyun2210 (15. August 2010)

Hey, danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Zu AMD will ich wirklich ungern, die Marke ist mir einfach unsympathisch 
Zumal die 6 Kerne von keines meiner verwendeten Programmen beansprucht werden.


			
				MasterMystery schrieb:
			
		

> Für was wirst du deinen PC hauptsächlich verwenden??


Das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Ich würde sagen, 50% Zocken und 50% Internet/Musik hören/Videos anschauen/alles andere, was den PC nicht auslastet


----------



## kassi (15. August 2010)

euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Zu AMD will ich wirklich ungern, die Marke ist mir einfach unsympathisch  Zumal die 6 Kerne von keines meiner verwendeten Programmen beansprucht werden.



Jetzt noch nicht...Du solltest aber daran denken, dass Spiele und Software nach und nach an die Anzahl der Kerne angepasst werden. Sonst würde das ganze ja keinen Sinn machen  Warum ist dir AMD unsympathisch? Ist dir Intel mit der tollen Marketing-Sockelpolitik wirklich lieber? Du baust dir gerade ein System zusammen, was in 1-2 Jahren bei Intel End of Life sein wird und sie bis dahin warscheinlich schon wieder 2 neue Sockel "herzaubern"...

PS: Den Standard-Kühler durch einen neuen zu ersetzen ist mehr als sinnvoll!


----------



## euihyun2210 (15. August 2010)

kassi schrieb:


> Jetzt noch nicht...Du solltest aber daran denken, dass Spiele und Software nach und nach an die Anzahl der Kerne angepasst werden. Sonst würde das ganze ja keinen Sinn machen  Warum ist dir AMD unsympathisch? Ist dir Intel mit der tollen Marketing-Sockelpolitik wirklich lieber? Du baust dir gerade ein System zusammen, was in 1-2 Jahren bei Intel End of Life sein wird und sie bis dahin warscheinlich schon wieder 2 neue Sockel "herzaubern"...


Klar, dass die Programme mit der Zeit an die Anzahl der Kerne angepasst werden, aber bis diese alle 4 Kerne voll ausnutzen, wird wohl noch einige Zeit vergehen.
Ist natürlich doof, dass Intel immer schneller neue Sockel rausbringt, und somit die alte Generation out-of-date ist, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das bei AMD in den letzten Jahren nicht anders. Die haben ja auch ein Sockel nach dem anderen rausgehauen.
Bei AMD denke ich mir immer, dass ich einfach weniger Qualität bekomme, obwohl die Leistung bei niedrigerem Preis gleich bleibt.
Zur Not würde ich auch zu AMD greifen, aber wirklich ungern


----------



## alex1028 (15. August 2010)

Bleib bei deiner Config die 6 kerner bringen es nicht
Beim mobo kannst du auch zu einem günstigere greifen und dafür eine 5850 nehmen und eine corsair h50 wakü so hast du genügend reserven für die Zukunft für oc
Nezteil reicht auch ein 500w schau dir mal corsair,cougar oder enermax an


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Bei AMD denke ich mir immer, dass ich einfach weniger Qualität bekomme, obwohl die Leistung bei niedrigerem Preis gleich bleibt.


 
Öhm, das mit der geringeren Qualität musst du mal erklären. 
Die AMD Wafer werden in Dresden produziert, während Intel seine in Taiwan macht.
Wo, denkst du, ist die Qualität größer, in Deutschland oder in Taiwan?


----------



## Wadde (15. August 2010)

alex1028 schrieb:


> Bleib bei deiner Config die 6 kerner bringen es nicht



 

Er muss auch keinen 6 Kerner nehmen, ein x4 955 und ein gutes 870er Mobo tun's genauso

Damit sparst du wirklich eine Menge Kohle, ohne weniger Leistung zu spüren, da beim Gaming sowieso die Graka limitiert
Das Geld kannst du dann in eine custom GTX470 oder 5870 stecken


----------



## Pagz (15. August 2010)

Ja nimm lieber ne bessere Grafikkarte und dafür AMD
Die Gtx 470 amp! zum Beispiel echt ne tolle Karte
Und als Mainboard das hier: Asus M4A87TD EVO Sockel AM3 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2010)

möchtest du dir die SLI option offen halten? den sonst kannst du auch das P7P55D-E nehmen, einziges was zum Pro fehlt ist die SLI tauglichkeit

bei der Graka würde ich zu einer übertakteten GTX460 raten - zB von Gainward - sonst passt die konfig, der 760 hat auch für ein künftiges GPU update noch genug Leistungsreserven, wenn er für Games zu lagsam ist dann ist auch ein aktueller AMD 6 Kerner zu lagsam, dieser kann sich nichtmal in optimierten Games wie anno vom 760 absetzen

mfg


----------



## Ezio (15. August 2010)

Du findest AMD unsympatisch unsympathisch und dann kaufst du von einer Firma, die mit illegalen Mitteln den Markt manipuliert, ich finds genial


----------



## euihyun2210 (15. August 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, ist meine Abneigung gegen AMD unbegründet 
Aber von mir aus halt AMD. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass ich mich bei AMD gar nicht erkundigt habe. Somit weiß ich nicht, welche CPUs brauchbar sind. Geschweige denn von den Mainboards. Den Arbeitsspeicher muss ich wahrscheinlich auch neu wählen, weil er vielleicht nicht auf AMD-Boards nicht passt, oder irre ich mich?
Durch den Sprung zu AMD würde evtl. sogar eine HD5870 passen. Welche ist zu empfehlen? Wichtig natürlich wieder einmal die Lautstärke und die Temperatur.


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

Die Toxic soll recht leise sein, ist aber auch teuer.
Brauchbare CPUs: Phenom II X4 955 BE und Phenom II X6 1055t
Mainboard mit 870ger Chipsatz und die Ecos sind auch gut für AMD


----------



## Low (15. August 2010)

euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Zu AMD will ich wirklich ungern, die Marke ist mir einfach unsympathisch



Intel sympathischer als AMD? HALLO? Gehts noch?
Marktmissbrauch: EU brummt Intel Rekordstrafe auf - computerwoche.de
Wer ist hier unsympatisch? Unwissender Mainstream halt. Kauf dir lieber ne Konsole


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2010)

euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Aber von mir aus halt AMD. .



wenn du eine intel CPU möchtest dann kauf dir eine - du brauchst dich dafür nicht zu rechtfertigen, wenn du keine AMD CPU haben willst dann willst du keine. Punkt  Diese fadenscheinigen Argumente die immer wieder und wieder kommen haben mit der Leistung aktueller intel CPUs nichts zu tun und können dem Endkunden auch völlig egal sein.  Der 760 hat bei Spielen eine Top Leistung - sicher er kostet ein paar Euro mehr, das ist aber alles relativ, bei den FPS/Euro sieht das ganze schon wieder ganz anders aus

mfg


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Intel sympathischer als AMD? HALLO? Gehts noch?
> Marktmissbrauch: EU brummt Intel Rekordstrafe auf - computerwoche.de
> Wer ist hier unsympatisch? Unwissender Mainstream halt. Kauf dir lieber ne Konsole


Was geht denn bei dir ab, schlecht geschlafen?
90% deer Menschheit haben kein Ahnunng von PCs na und? Dürfen sich jetzt nurnoch Hardware Freaks PC's kaufen? Es gibt auch noch andere Hobbys...
Was würdest du sagen wenn du in den Urlaub fliegen willst und der Pilot sagt "Du kennst dich ja garnet mit Flugzeugen aus, omg, geh zu Fuß!"? 
Und es gibt auch Menschen die nicht jeden Tag die Hardware-News Liest.
Dein Post ist sowas von Fail 

@TE:
Brauchst dir nix aufschwatzen lassen, ist dein PC


----------



## euihyun2210 (15. August 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Intel sympathischer als AMD? HALLO? Gehts noch?
> Marktmissbrauch: EU brummt Intel Rekordstrafe auf - computerwoche.de
> Wer ist hier unsympatisch? Unwissender Mainstream halt. Kauf dir lieber ne Konsole


Gut, danke für den Informationsreichen Post und vor allem für die Beleidigung, aber für solche Antworten habe ich diesen Thread eigentlich nicht erstellt 


			
				zotac schrieb:
			
		

> @TE:
> Brauchst dir nix aufschwatzen lassen, ist dein PC


Danke, aber ist ja nicht so, dass ich auf keinen Fall AMD nehmen werde. Ich würde es nur ungern tun 
Wenn ich auf AMD setze, wären vielleicht sogar das Lian Li Gehäuse und eine HD5870 drin


----------



## Pagz (15. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wenn du eine intel CPU möchtest dann kauf dir eine - du brauchst dich dafür nicht zu rechtfertigen, wenn du keine AMD CPU haben willst dann willst du keine. Punkt  Diese fadenscheinigen Argumente die immer wieder und wieder kommen haben mit der Leistung aktueller intel CPUs nichts zu tun und können dem Endkunden auch völlig egal sein.  Der 760 hat bei Spielen eine Top Leistung - sicher er kostet ein paar Euro mehr, das ist aber alles relativ, bei den FPS/Euro sieht das ganze schon wieder ganz anders aus
> 
> mfg


Damit, dass er sich nicht rechtfertigen braucht hast du Recht, allerdings glaube ich nicht, das die Spieleleistung beim 760 wesentlich höher ist als zum Beispiel beim phenom II 965. UNd gerade bei Fps/Euro sieht der Intel alt aus, da er sich sagen wir mal 5 fps(ist wahrscheinlich in den miesten Einstellungen/spielen sogar weniger) durch ca. 200€ (mit Mainboard) erkauft.
Edit: BEi der hd 5870 wäre die Powercolor hd 5870 pcs+ ne super aternative. Ist so weit ich weiß die leiseste hd 5870 am Markt


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> wenn du eine intel CPU möchtest dann kauf dir eine - du brauchst dich dafür nicht zu rechtfertigen, wenn du keine AMD CPU haben willst dann willst du keine. Punkt Diese fadenscheinigen Argumente die immer wieder und wieder kommen haben mit der Leistung aktueller intel CPUs nichts zu tun und können dem Endkunden auch völlig egal sein. Der 760 hat bei Spielen eine Top Leistung - sicher er kostet ein paar Euro mehr, das ist aber alles relativ, bei den FPS/Euro sieht das ganze schon wieder ganz anders aus
> 
> mfg


 
Aber ohen gute Grafikkarte nützt der 760 nichts und wenn ich statt einer Standard GTX 460 bem 955 mir eine GTX 460 GLH leisten kann, dann ist das sehr wohl ein Kaufargument.
Also fandenscheinig ist eher das, was du rauskässt. 
Wo liefert der 760 denn mehr Frames pro Euro, wenn er eine langsamere Grafikkarte hat?


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Damit, dass er sich nicht rechtfertigen braucht hast du Recht, allerdings glaube ich nicht, das die Spieleleistung beim 760 wesentlich höher ist als zum Beispiel beim phenom II 965. UNd gerade bei Fps/Euro sieht der Intel alt aus, da er sich sagen wir mal 5 fps(ist wahrscheinlich in den miesten Einstellungen/spielen sogar weniger) durch ca. 200€ (mit Mainboard) erkauft.
> Edit: BEi der hd 5870 wäre die Powercolor hd 5870 pcs+ ne super aternative. Ist so weit ich weiß die leiseste hd 5870 am Markt




ein i5-760 liegt in Games  im GPU Limit etwa 20% vor einem PII 965 - bei 16% aufpreis




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ohen gute Grafikkarte nützt der  760 nichts und wenn ich statt einer Standard GTX 460 bem 955 mir eine  GTX 460 GLH leisten kann, dann ist das sehr wohl ein Kaufargument.



bei 1000€ gehn sich sowohl der 760 als auch die GLH aus 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo liefert der 760 denn mehr Frames pro Euro, wenn er eine langsamere Grafikkarte hat?



überall - weil im CPU Limit - und nur dort kann man bekanntlich die CPU Leistung in Games messen - ist es egal welche Graka man drin hat solange es ein Modell ist das halbwegs schnell ist, was auf eine GTX460 zutrifft

mfg


----------



## Pagz (15. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> ein i5-760 liegt in Games  im GPU Limit etwa 20% vor einem PII 965 - bei 16% aufpreis
> 
> mfg


Quelle?


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Quelle?



hier - der 750 liegt 18% vor dem 965 mit aktuellem Chipsatz, beim 760 der 5% mehr takt hat sind 20% realistisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> bei 1000€ gehn sich sowohl der 760 als auch die GLH aus


 
Kommt immer darauf an, was noch so gewünscht ist.



XE85 schrieb:


> überall - weil im CPU Limit - und nur dort kann man bekanntlich die CPU Leistung in Games messen - ist es egal welche Graka man drin hat solange es ein Modell ist das halbwegs schnell ist, was auf eine GTX460 zutrifft
> 
> mfg


 
Jop, weiß ich, damit kommst du jedes Mal, ich kenne aber niemanden, der in 800x600 Pixel und minimum Details spielt, nur damit er sieht, was für eine tolle CPU er hat.
Daher solltest du mal mit was anderem kommen als mit dieser Asbach Geschichte. 



XE85 schrieb:


> hier - der 750 liegt 18% vor dem 965 mit aktuellem Chipsatz, beim 760 der 5% mehr takt hat sind 20% realistisch


 
800x600 Pixel, sach ich doch. 

Gut, dann erkläre ihm, dass er immer in 800x600 Pixel spielen soll, damit die 16% Aufpreis sich auch lohnen.
Aber mit geringen Details, sonst sinds nur 12%.


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, weiß ich, damit kommst du jedes Mal, ich kenne aber niemanden, der in 800x600 Pixel und minimum Details spielt, nur damit er sieht, was für eine tolle CPU er hat.



Ich behaupte auch gar nicht das jemand in der auflösung spielen soll - du solltest mal aufhören CPU Limit ausschließlich mit der 800x600 auflösung zu verbinden - ein CPU Limit kann es genauso bei 1680x1024 oder was auch immer für einer auflösung geben

mfg


----------



## alex1028 (15. August 2010)

@Robin 123 schau mal bei PCGH oder im forum unter cpu vergleich oä.
Die intel sind einfach besser auch wenn das P/L nicht so gut ist

Es ist egal ob du AMD mit NVIDIA oder ATI laufen lässt dem Cpu ist es ziemlich egal was drin steckt genauso der Graka es sollte halt nicht ein pentium und eine 5870 zusammengesteckt werden

bleib bei deiner Config und nimm dir ne 5850 oder  5870 du kannst aber auch eine gtx 470 nehmen allerdings hast du bei der eine höhere abwärme.

Leider darf man sich auf PCGH auch nicht so verlassen da eine gtx 470 nicht schneller ist wie eine 5870 und bei den CPU´s stimmt leider auch nicht alles da ein i7 930 schneller sit wie ein 1090t


----------



## euihyun2210 (15. August 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich keinen AMD-Intel-Krieg anzetteln 
Ich wollte irgendwann mal mit dem i5-760 die 4 GHz-Grenze überschreiten (natürlich mit einem anderen Kühler ), aber wegen den Preisen bei AMD muss ich mir das wohl nochmal gut überlegen.


----------



## alex1028 (15. August 2010)

Ich denke nicht dass du da überlegen musst,den intel auf 4 ghz zu jagen ist um einiges besser als einen amd auf 4,5 zu ocen. 
Nur im vergleich takte eine 965 und einen 760 auf 4 ghz da kommt der amd nicht mehr mit, der amd hat ja schon probleme mitzuhalten wenn der intel mit 2,6(bzw standarttakt) läuft und der amd aber schon seine 3,4 (standarttakt) hat


----------



## Pagz (15. August 2010)

> @Robin 123 schau mal bei PCGH oder im forum unter cpu vergleich oä.
> Die intel sind einfach besser auch wenn das P/L nicht so gut ist


Jop genau das hab ich ja auch gesagt xD Hab nie bestritten, dass die Intels nicht ein bisschen schneller sind, aber für einen Spiele PC lohnten die sich einfach nicht, da man das Mehrgeld auch in eine Graka investieren kann.


> Ich behaupte auch gar nicht das jemand in der auflösung spielen soll - du solltest mal aufhören CPU Limit ausschließlich mit der 800x600 auflösung zu verbinden - ein CPU Limit kann es genauso bei 1680x1024 oder was auch immer für einer auflösung geben


Dann poste doch mal Benchmarks mit realistischen Werten, mal schaun wies dann aussieht



> Es ist egal ob du AMD mit NVIDIA oder ATI laufen lässt dem Cpu ist es ziemlich egal was drin steckt genauso der Graka es sollte halt nicht ein pentium und eine 5870 zusammengesteckt werden


Ja stimmt schon, allerdings nicht wenn man eine billigere Grafikkarte nehmen muss, nur damit der Prozessor in der Konfig bleiben kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte auch gar nicht das jemand in der auflösung spielen soll - du solltest mal aufhören CPU Limit ausschließlich mit der 800x600 auflösung zu verbinden - ein CPU Limit kann es genauso bei 1680x1024 oder was auch immer für einer auflösung geben
> 
> mfg


 
Klar kannst du auch ein GPU Limit bei Full HD haben, keine Frage, aber du musst mal die Praxis angucken, das ist entscheident, nicht immer auf so "ganz tolle" Benchmarks zielen, die bringen niemanden weiter, die versteht auch keiner.
Komisch aber, dass du den 800x600 Pixel Kram immer ausgräbst um den teureren Preis des Intels zu rechtfertigen.
Leider stimmt deine Rechnung aber nicht, denn zum Prozessor braucht es immer ein Mainboard und was kostet ein 1156 Brett mit Sara/USB 3?
Ebenso 80€ wie beim 870 Chipsatz?


----------



## fuddles (15. August 2010)

80€, nope ? Ab 100€ gehts los 
ASUS P7H55-M/USB3, H55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBKA-G0EAY0DZ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Pagz (15. August 2010)

mit 80€ meinte er ja auch den 870 chipsatz glaube ich.
Aber ist auch egal zumindest kostet der um einiges weniger bei (so gut) wie keinem Leistungsnachlass in Spielen.


----------



## Neodrym (15. August 2010)

Also ich möchte und kann nur lachen wenn ich eure Kinderschei**e "Buahh mein Lolli wurde geklaut" Lese ...

Wir gehen jetzt von der Praxis aus!

AMDs 965be@stock
HD5870
4gb DDR3 Ram
XYZ Mainboard
1920x1080
4x AA 4x AF

BFBC2 MP = ~70FPS

I5 760@Stock
HD5870
4gb DDR3 Ram
XYZ Mainboard
1920x1080
4x AA 4x AF

BFBC2 MP = ~70FPS ... 

ob ich da jetzt 69fps oder 71fps habe ist sowas von Schei.. egal (btw. sind die 70fps mal einfach so reingeschrieben)

Man kann sagen was man will,man kann auch alles mögliche testen was man möchte .. im ENDeffekt sind beide Prozessoren auf selben Level ... hier und da ne Tausendstel sekunde fixer/langsamer,hier und da 10 punkte mehr oder weniger .. das macht absolut keinen einzigen braten fett.

Fakt ist! Du kannst mit beiden Prozessoren wunderbar in Full HD mit Anti Aliasing / Anisostrophische Filterung daddeln,zocken oder spielen.
Mit beiden Prozessoren kommt man auch noch 1-2 jahre locker hin .. sie haben genug Power für kommende Spiele es gibt eigentlich kein wirkliches "Besser Als > " Der Kunde/Käufer muss selber wissen .. einen AMD oder einen Intel?Möchte ich Geld sparen oder gebe ich das Geld gerne aus?

Man regt mich das auf .. immer dieses "In dem XYZ Test war dieser aber 0,0001sekunden schneller" .. Es ist absolut nicht Spürbar.

So genug ausgekotzt 

Gruß


----------



## Pagz (15. August 2010)

Sehe ich ja genauso, allerdings gibt es halt leider immer wieder fanboys, die den TEs Intels für Spiele Pc´s andrehen wollen. Und viele glauben dann halt auch wircklich, dass es viel unterschied macht, deswegen gibt es halt fast keinen Thread, wo darüber nicht diskutiert wird.


----------



## euihyun2210 (15. August 2010)

Danke Neodrym 
Schön wärs natürlich, wenn die Preise auch gleich wären, aber genau weil das nicht der Fall ist, bin ich völlig verwirrt, wie ich mich nun entscheiden soll.

Was aber auf jeden Fall ausgetauscht wird ist die Grafikkarte, gegen eine HD5850 oder HD5870 (die jetzigen Nvidias werden mir zu heiß), je nach dem, wie meine Geldbörse nach den restlichen Parts ausschaut und das Netzteil.
Das Netzteil wird durch ein Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ersetzt.


----------



## Pagz (15. August 2010)

Na ja die hier wird nicht so heiß, sogar leiser und kühler als die ati´s:
Kurztest: Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! - 02.06.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## euihyun2210 (15. August 2010)

Das ist natürlich eine Alternative zu der HD5870, aber preislich ist die Zotac schon wieder auf der gleichen Ebene wie die HD5870 PCS+ von PowerColor, die ich ins Auge gefasst habe.
Da würde ich dann zur ATI greifen, weil sie schneller (?) ist und weniger Strom zieht,


----------



## Neodrym (15. August 2010)

@TE

Kauf dir das günstigere System .. was in dem Fall das AMD System wäre.
Pack die Zotac GTX470 AMP rein und freu dich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd wenn das Packet ankommt.

Warum die GTX470 ? somit hast du PhysX .. und ein klein wenig mehr Speicher UND du sparst nochmal 20€ (Alternate.de preise)

Denn die Karten sind wiedermal auf selbem Niveau.(wehe es schreit jetzt einer "Aber in dem XYZ Test .....") *grrr*


----------



## XE85 (15. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die versteht auch keiner.



genau das ist das Problem, viele verstehn einfach nicht worum es bei einem Test von CPUs mit Spielen eigentlich geht - die meisten sehen nur 800x600 bei der Auflösung und bashen sofort los - ohne den Test überhaupt gelesen oder ihn verstanden zu haben - der Punkt ist nämlich das die Auflösung gar nicht der relevante Punkt in den Tests ist

Im 3DCenter Forum gibts nen interessanten Thread dazu - leider schon sehr lang zum komplett lesen: 3DCenter Forum - i5/i7 - Phenom II X6 Fakten statt Flames



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Komisch aber, dass du den 800x600 Pixel Kram immer ausgräbst um den teureren Preis des Intels zu rechtfertigen.



wie schon gesagt hat das mit der Auflösung wenig zu tun - CB verwendet halt 800x600 - ist aber völlig egal, PCGH nimmt 1680x1050 - und damit hat man halt sehr oft das Problem das viele der verwendeten Spiele für einen CPU Test nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind - bestes Beispiel ist der letzte CPU Test des Core i7-970 - 3 von 4 Spielen sind GPU limitiert, nur anhand eines kann man wirklich - aussagekräftig - etwas über die CPU Leistung ablesen



Robin123 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ja genauso, allerdings gibt es halt leider immer wieder fanboys, die den TEs Intels für Spiele Pc´s andrehen wollen.



niemand will dem TE intel andrehen - es ist genau umgekehrt, der TE möchte intel und amd fanboys wollen ihm auf biegen und brechen AMD andrehen, schlimmer noch, er wird sogar verbal angegriffen weil er halt intel möchte

mfg


----------



## kassi (15. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> genau das ist das Problem, viele verstehn einfach  nicht worum es bei einem Test von CPUs mit Spielen eigentlich geht - die  meisten sehen nur 800x600 bei der Auflösung und bashen sofort los -  ohne den Test überhaupt gelesen oder ihn verstanden zu haben - der Punkt  ist nämlich das die Auflösung gar nicht der relevante Punkt in den  Tests ist.



Dann würde ich mal gerne wissen, was denn der relevante Punkt ist bei einer *Auflösung* von 800x600, wenn nicht die *Auflösung * Erklär uns das doch bitte mal, weil bisher sind deine Argumente sehr mager..

MMn ist der beste Benchmark immernoch ein Spiel in Auflösungen à la  1680x1050, 1920x1200 oder 1920x1200 und kein 3D Vantage oder SuperPi  etc. Was einem diese ganzen Tests in den 800x600er Auflösungen bringen  soll, muss mir einer erstmal erklären. Wir leben schließlich nicht mehr  in (S-)VGA Zeiten, oder? 

Hier versucht ihm keiner was anzudrehen. Er bekommt hier nur eine kostenlose Beratung für das beste P/L-System.

BTT: Ich würde ihm die Gigabyte OC Version der 460er 1024MB vorschlagen. Die hat echt eine super P/L


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

kassi schrieb:


> Hier versucht ihm keiner was anzudrehen. Er bekommt hier nur eine kostenlose Beratung für das beste P/L-System.


Einige wollen dem TE AMD regelrecht aufzwingen, aber hört doch mal auf mit eurem Fanboy Krieg...!!


----------



## fuddles (15. August 2010)

Lieber kriegt er jetzt was samt Fanboywar "aufgezwungen" und später freut er sich dann wenn er 100-200€ übrig hat um damit saufen zu gehen oder fein Happi happi machen oder sonst irgendwie es anders ausgeben kann.

Der Leistung die dann sein AMD  System hat tut das ja keinen Abbruch.


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Lieber kriegt er jetzt was samt Fanboywar "aufgezwungen" und später freut er sich dann wenn er 100-200€ übrig hat um damit saufen zu gehen oder fein Happi happi machen oder sonst irgendwie es anders ausgeben kann.
> 
> Der Leistung die dann sein AMD  System hat tut das ja keinen Abbruch.



Stell dir das so vor:
Du willst dir einen Lamborghini kaufen, aber alle sagen dir das du einen Golf/BMW/VW kaufen sollst weil du eh nicht mit höchstgeschwindikeit fahren kannst. Deshalb würde es keinen Sinn ergeben sich nen Lamborghini zu kaufen, da er auch nur 200KM/h fahren würde wie der Golf

Verstanden?


----------



## fuddles (15. August 2010)

Nein so stell ich mir das nicht vor, weil der Vergleich hinkt. Mit AMD fahre ich genauso schnell wie Intel, darum gehts ja eben.
Wenn schon BMW M3 und Porsche 911. Liegt bissl Preisunterschied drin, aber beide fahren gleich schnell


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Nein so stell ich mir das nicht vor, weil der Vergleich hinkt. Mit AMD fahre ich genauso schnell wie Intel, darum gehts ja eben.
> Wenn schon BMW M3 und Porsche 911. Liegt bissl Preisunterschied drin, aber beide fahren gleich schnell


Mhm, der Intel könnte aber (also jetzt nicht in games) mehr. Der Lamborghine könnte (als jetzt nicht auf der Straße ) auch mehr...


----------



## fuddles (15. August 2010)

Ja trotz allem, ein Lambo sieht geil aus. Ein Golf weniger. Da kann die Unvernunft ruhig siegen.

Ein AMD sieht sch... aus. Ein Intel genauso. Ein Klotz Metall, da kann es ja nicht am Aussehen liegen oder? 
Das Argument wegen dem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist so minimal das es nicht als Argument zählen sollte/darf.


----------



## zøtac (15. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ja trotz allem, ein Lambo sieht geil aus. Ein Golf weniger. Da kann die Unvernunft ruhig siegen.
> 
> Ein AMD sieht sch... aus. Ein Intel genauso. Ein Klotz Metall, da kann es ja nicht am Aussehen liegen oder?
> Das Argument wegen dem Geschwindigkeitsunterschied ist so minimal das es nicht als Argument zählen sollte/darf.


Naja ok. Übrigens besteht der Prozessor aus Silizium 
Aber wenn er Intel will dann kann er doch Intel nehmen, ist doch sein PC? Und das er nen i5 will ist immernoch besser als das er unbedingt nen i7 950 oderso will...


----------



## fuddles (15. August 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Naja ok. Übrigens besteht der Prozessor aus Silizium
> Aber wenn er Intel will dann kann er doch Intel nehmen, ist doch sein PC? Und das er nen i5 will ist immernoch besser als das er unbedingt nen i7 950 oderso will...



Nanana, CPUs sind eine Mischung aus Metall, Edelmetall und Silicium und sehen tut man nur das Metall. Es sei denn du köpfst deine CPUs  

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ip-Update-2-mit-AMD-Youtube-Video/CPU/Wissen/


----------



## zøtac (16. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Nanana, CPUs sind eine Mischung aus Metall, Edelmetall und Silicium und sehen tut man nur das Metall. Es sei denn du köpfst deine CPUs



Köpfen tu ich sie nur wenn sie nicht mehr funktionieren 
Und so ein i5 hat doch eine recht elegante Form, findest du nicht?


----------



## fuddles (16. August 2010)

Nein sorry mich spricht das Design von AMD mehr an


----------



## Wadde (16. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> CB verwendet halt 800x600 - ist aber völlig egal, PCGH nimmt 1680x1050 - und damit hat man halt sehr oft das Problem das viele der verwendeten Spiele für einen CPU Test nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind



Das ist ja der Punkt. Bei 1680*1050 gehts halt nicht mehr um die CPU. So wird es einem bei der alltäglichen Nutzung des PC auch ergehen, man merkt halt die theoretische Mehrleistung des i7 760 nicht, da die Graka limitiert.
Soll PCGH bei den Tests jetzt genau die 0,01% der Spiele nehmen, in denen die Intel CPUs spürbar besser sind, oder die, die im Moment am meisten gespielt werden?


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

Ich hätte ja keine Probleme damit, wenn sich dieser Streit auf einer gewissen Ebene abspielen würde, aber so bringt das ja keinen weiter 
Mein Problem ist - sollte ich mich für AMD entscheiden, dass ich wohlmöglich nicht mit dem System ganz glücklich werde. Klar, manche werden mich jetzt für verrückt erklären und wieder Beleidigungen en masse austeilen, aber ich würde wirklich lieber Intel wählen.
Beim Mainboard bin ich eine Stufe runtergegangen und habe das "normale" P7P55D-E gewählt.
Preislich sollte ich dann in einer ähnlichen Region wie beim 6-Kerner AMD + Mainboard sein.
Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich mich erstmal auf die "High-End"s festgelegt. Ob es die Zotac GTX460 AMP! oder die PowerColor HD5870 PCS+ wird, weiß ich noch nicht.
Da könnte ich noch ein bisschen Hilfe gebrauchen. Leistungsmäßig liegen beide ja gleich auf (wehe, jemand kommt mit "aber die XYZ ist nach dem Vergleich von XYZ um <1% schneller!!!111 ). Primär ginge es mir um die Lautstärke, Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme.
Bei der Lautstärke sollten beide wieder gleich aufliegen. Bei den letzten beiden Punkten gewinnt wohl die PowerColor.

Edit: natürlich meine ich die Zotac GTX4*7*0 AMP! und nicht die GTX4*6*0 AMP!


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2010)

kassi schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal gerne wissen, was denn der relevante Punkt ist bei einer Auflösung von 800x600, wenn nicht die Auflösung  Erklär uns das doch bitte mal, weil bisher sind deine Argumente sehr mager..



der relevante Punkt bei einem CPU Test ist das dieser auch im CPU Limit durchgeführt wird, den sonst ist der Test für die CPU Leistung nicht aussagekräftig - und ein CPU Limit hat primär nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun - Das problem bei einem Test mit vielen CPUs ist halt das es sehr aufwändig wäre immer die Settings zu suchen bei denen beim jeweiligen Spiel die CPU zum Limitierenden Faktor wird - darum nimmt man halt pauschal eine niedrige auflösung, obwohl die meisten Spiele auch schon in einer deutlich höheren Auflösung CPU Limitiert wären (Drage Age Origins zB schon in 1680x1050), um sicherzugehen das man sich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit im CPU Limit befindet, ein anderer weg wäre ein SLI/CF System, nur wäre das deutlich aufwendiger weil es vor allem beim Board nicht einfach ist für alle Plattformen ein adequates Modell zu finden



Wadde schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Punkt. Bei 1680*1050 gehts halt nicht mehr um die CPU.



Eben - da könnte man sich den CPU Test auch gleich sparen, die Aussagekraft ist oft gleich null - man könnte genausogut Würfeln und danach entscheiden



Wadde schrieb:


> So wird es einem bei der alltäglichen Nutzung des PC auch ergehen, man merkt halt die theoretische Mehrleistung des i7 760 nicht, da die Graka limitiert.



Und deswegen soll man die theoretische Mehrleistung auch nie mehr messen dürfen oder wie? - mit einem GPU Update in etwa 2 Jahren könnte das Ergebnis dann nämlich ganz anders ausschaun, bestes beispiel ist der Core2 Q6600 - als er erschienen ist war er teuer und kaum schneller - in Kaufberatungsthreads wurde vom Q6600 abgeraten mit dem argument jeder Athlon 64 X2 reicht ja auch - und wie siehts heute aus? - der Q6600 hat genug Power auch für aktuelle CPUs und liegt im Leistungsindex weit vor dem Athlon 64 X2

mfg


----------



## Pagz (16. August 2010)

> Und deswegen soll man die theoretische Mehrleistung auch nie mehr messen dürfen oder wie?


Gegen messen sagt ja niemand was, aber in Threads wie diesem hier sind diese Benchmarks kein bisschen aussagekräftig, da es nichts mit der Realität des TE zu tun hat.

@euihyun2210: Zu gtx 4*7*0 amp! oder hd 5870 pcs+:
Also Lautstärke und Temperatur gewinnt die AMP!, bei der Leistungsaufnahme liegt die hd 5870 ein bisschen vorne(bzw sie braucht weniger, wie mans nimmt)
Allerdings habe ich im test von 加入营销计划.cn gelesen, dass die gtx 470 ca 0.5% schneller ist.
Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, musst du entscheiden, welche Graka die richtige ist. Das sind sicher beides sehr gute Karten und da kann man glaube ich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Gegen messen sagt ja niemand was, aber in Threads wie diesem hier sind diese Benchmarks kein bisschen aussagekräftig, da es nichts mit der Realität des TE zu tun hat.



doch haben sie - man sieht das potential das mit einer zuküftigen GPU ziemlich sicher gentzt werden kann

mfg


----------



## Pagz (16. August 2010)

Warum sollte das mit einer zukünftigen Gpu genutzt werden?


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

Das wundert jetzt, dass die Zotac besser kühlt als die PCS+ Oo. Die Kühlmethode, die 3 PCI-Slots beansprucht (muss wirklich episch aussehen ) muss wirklich gut sein, damit die GTX470 kühler läuft als eine HD5870.
Hier muss ich wohl nach Gefühl entscheiden.


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das mit einer zukünftigen Gpu genutzt werden?



weil eine zuküftige GPU deutlich Leistungsfähiger sein wird und man dadurch (mit einer heutigen CPU) deutlich früher in ein CPU Limit kommt und dann trotz Praxisauflösung die GPU nichtmehr der entscheidende Faktor ist - bestes beispiel ist wie genannt der Q6600 - dessen Potential konnte man bei erscheinen in Games praktisch nicht nutzen - heute jedoch sehr wohl

mfg


----------



## Pagz (16. August 2010)

Kurztest: Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! - 02.06.2010 - ComputerBase
Ich orientiere mich immer an dem Test, da er soweit ich weiß der einzige gtx 470 AMp! test im Netz ist. Also da wird die Kühlung als besser dargestellt als bei der pcs+

Edit: @XE85: Na ja darüber könnte man jetzt diskutieren, weil ich glaube nicht, dass es so einfach ist wegen neuen spielen etc..., allerdings denke ich das wäre schon sehr offtopic, und deswegen würde ich vorschlagen back to topic!


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

Den Test habe ich mir angeschaut, und die Zotac schneidet dort wirklich super ab, aber ich denke, dass dort auch nur das Referenzdesign des HD5870 genommen wurde.

Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn es einen tick objektiver zu geht


----------



## Pagz (16. August 2010)

Tja ist halt der einzige Test im Netz
Allerdings könntest du dir parralel dazu noch den test hier anschauen:
Kurztest: Zwei Radeon HD 5870 - 12.05.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

Ich denke, es wird die Zotac.
Beim Mainboard habe ich gerade gelesen, dass der erste PCIe 2.0 x16 nicht die volle Bandbreite ausnutzen kann, wenn USB 3.0 und SATA3 aktiviert ist. Da das ein riesen Manko ist, muss ich mich für ein anderes Mainboard entscheiden.
Andere Mainboardhersteller kommen hierbei auch in Frage, da die Boards von Asus doch recht teuer sind.


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2010)

Asrock wäre eine Alternative: ASRock P55 Deluxe3, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

mfg


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

Durch die Aktivierung von USB 3.0 und/oder SATA 3.0 schaltet dieses Mainboard den PCIe-Slot doch auch auf 8 Lanes um, oder?

Ich habe meinen Anfangspost dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge angepasst 
Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch Hilfe beim Mainboard und beim Netzteil -> Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 oder Antec TruePower TP-550? Oder doch was ganz anderes?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> genau das ist das Problem, viele verstehn einfach nicht worum es bei einem Test von CPUs mit Spielen eigentlich geht - die meisten sehen nur 800x600 bei der Auflösung und bashen sofort los - ohne den Test überhaupt gelesen oder ihn verstanden zu haben - der Punkt ist nämlich das die Auflösung gar nicht der relevante Punkt in den Tests ist


 
Natürlich verstehe ich, was du damit aussagen willst und du hast schon recht, dass Intel einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil hat.
Der ist aber eben recht gering und schwankt vomn Game zu Game und solange keiner mit eben den 800x600 Pixel spielt, wird er eben keinen Unterschied merken und auch mit Grafikkarten der nachfolgenden Generation wird er mit einem AMD oder Intel immer noch mehr Leistung haben als vorher.

Bau doch mal in einem Athlon X2 6000+ oder Intel Dual Core (der ersten Generation) eine aktuelle Grafikkarte ein, wie eine GTX 460.
Du wirst feststellen, dass deutlich mehr Frames im Game anfallen, als mit alten Karten vom Schlage einer 8800GT oder so.
Klar, dass der Prozessor nicht mehr taufrisch ist, aber reichen tuts trotzdem und genau darauf kommt es an.



XE85 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt hat das mit der Auflösung wenig zu tun - CB verwendet halt 800x600 - ist aber völlig egal, PCGH nimmt 1680x1050 - und damit hat man halt sehr oft das Problem das viele der verwendeten Spiele für einen CPU Test nicht wirklich aussagekräftig sind - bestes Beispiel ist der letzte CPU Test des Core i7-970 - 3 von 4 Spielen sind GPU limitiert, nur anhand eines kann man wirklich - aussagekräftig - etwas über die CPU Leistung ablesen


 
Aber ein CPU Limit ist praktisch völlig Wayne.
Ich hatte am Wochenende mal die Gelegenheit einen i7 970 zu testen (ein Bekannter hat sich einen Videoschnittrechner gekauft und ich hab ihn zusammengebaut).
Ob ich nun mit meinem AMD gespielt habe oder mit dem Gulftown war völlig Wayne, ich hatte keinen einzigen Frame mehr (ich hab meine Grafikkarte genommen, weil er nur eine Standarkarte genommen hatte).
Bei den Videoschnitts hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Intel ungefähr 20% schneller ist als meiner, aber in Games war das eben unerheblich.
Und der Intel hat beim Strategiegame, das ich als Test nutze, ebenso stark geruckelt wie mein AMD, als über 100 Raumschiffe eine Schlacht ausgefochten haben.



XE85 schrieb:


> niemand will dem TE intel andrehen - es ist genau umgekehrt, der TE möchte intel und amd fanboys wollen ihm auf biegen und brechen AMD andrehen, schlimmer noch, er wird sogar verbal angegriffen weil er halt intel möchte


 
Keiner will einem irgendwas andrehen.
Es geht darum, dass er für sein Geld eine guten Rechner bekommt. Ob das nun ein AMD oder Intel ist, ist dabei völlig egal. Intel kostet halt etwas mehr, aber die Mehrleistung merkt man im Alltag eben nicht und das ist halt das Problem.



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Durch die Aktivierung von USB 3.0 und/oder SATA 3.0 schaltet dieses Mainboard den PCIe-Slot doch auch auf 8 Lanes um, oder?


 
Nein, beim Asrock nicht, aber USB 3 läuft nicht mit maximaler Leistung, es wird eingebremst, weil nicht genug Lanes zur Verfügung stehen.
Wenn du Sata/USB 3 beim 1156 mit maximaler Leistung haben willst, musst du mehr Geld ausgeben, für Boards mit mehr Lanes.



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Anfangspost dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge angepasst
> Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch Hilfe beim Mainboard und beim Netzteil -> Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 oder Antec TruePower TP-550? Oder doch was ganz anderes?


 
Da würde ich das Antec nehmen, ist moderner.


----------



## A2c5id (16. August 2010)

Hi ich sage mal ich hatte bis vor na weile auch wesentlich weniger ahung xD jetzt hab ich ein selbstgebautes System mit wasserkühlung und meinen Pc kommt auch ca. auf 1000 € . PCGH Bildet!

(unten ist ein link Book of Build kannst ja mal schauen was ich so habe)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten duchgelesen aber ich dachte ich poste mich mal hier hin 

Ich bin auch aus dem grund bei Intel cpu´s geblieben weil mein vor letzter pc ein kompletter Fujitzu siemens rechner war und weil ich nie 1000€ auf einmal habe hab ich mir erst mal ein neues board gekauft dann ein Netzteil usw. so lehrnt man auch meiner meinung nach am besten. Sich alles neukaufen muss nicht wirklich sein man kann sehr oft noch alte HW verwenden was soll man auch seinen alten pc wegschmeissen nur weil die graka im eimer ist.

Ich kenne das gefühl aus erfahrung beim alten zu bleiben ist auch nicht verkert aber wie weit bist du denn hast du dich schon entschieden oder wobei kann man noch helfen?

Mach doch mal eine techinsche daten liste also alles was du bis jetzt am Hardware nehmen möchtest. wenn du bei Intel bleiben willst kann ich dir sicher auch ein paar gute tips geben.



Robin123 schrieb:


> Aber nimm dir lieber kein Beispiel an seinem  (A2c5id) Pc. Für 1000€ kriegst du sicherlich um einiges mehr Leistung,  wenn du willst



Klar aber ich habe auch nicht 1000€ auf einmal gehabt sondern teil für teil zusammen-gespart. Ausserdem wer ne wakü will muss halt dafür aufkommen hehe


MfG A2c5id


----------



## Pagz (16. August 2010)

Aber nimm dir lieber kein Beispiel an seinem (A2c5id) Pc. Für 1000€ kriegst du sicherlich um einiges mehr Leistung, wenn du willst


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

A2c5id schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten duchgelesen aber ich dachte ich poste mich mal hier hin


Da verpasst du aber einen lustigen Fanboywar  



A2c5id schrieb:


> Sich alles neukaufen muss nicht wirklich sein man kann sehr oft noch alte HW verwenden was soll man auch seinen alten pc wegschmeissen nur weil die graka im eimer ist.


Naja, im alten PC sind ein Intel Pentium D 830, eine Nvidia GeForce 6700xl 128 MB, 1GB DDR2-533, ein unbrauchbares an das Gehäuse angepasstes Mainboard mit einem 775 Sockel, 250 GB Festplatte, leistungsschwache TV-Karte, die ich nie gebraucht habe, ein kaputtes DVD-Laufwerk, ein DVD-Brenner, ein NoName 300 Watt Netzteil und ein Gehäuse, worin nur das eine Mainboard reinpasst. Weiterverwenden kann und will ich nur die Festplatte und den DVD-Brenner. Später kommt ein Laufwerk mit SATA-Anschluss dazu 



A2c5id schrieb:


> Ich kenne das gefühl aus erfahrung beim alten zu bleiben ist auch nicht verkert aber wie weit bist du denn hast du dich schon entschieden oder wobei kann man noch helfen?


Zur Zeit steht eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte fest. Prozessor eigentlich auch, aber da bin ich noch am grübeln, ob ich doch AMD nehme.



A2c5id schrieb:


> Mach doch mal eine techinsche daten liste also alles was du bis jetzt am Hardware nehmen möchtest. wenn du bei Intel bleiben willst kann ich dir sicher auch ein paar gute tips geben.


am besten liest du dir meinen ersten Post durch, den ich heute morgen noch aktualisiert habe mit den Sachen, die ich verbauen möchte.



A2c5id schrieb:


> Klar aber ich habe auch nicht 1000€ auf einmal gehabt sondern teil für teil zusammen-gespart. Ausserdem wer ne wakü will muss halt dafür aufkommen hehe


Er hat damit gemeint, dass ich nicht mein System nicht unbedingt auf einem Intel C2Q aufbauen muss


----------



## Jami (16. August 2010)

Okay, zum Netzteil: Ich hab für meinen Rechner den ich grad baue, das Super Flower Golden Green 600 W oder 700 W genommen, weil es im PCGH-Test vorletzte Ausgabe sehr gut abgeschnitten hat. Der Preis geht voll in Ordnung (105€ bzw. 115€). 
Kabelmanagement, Semipassiv, sehr gute Effizienz. maximale Lautheit 0,3 Sone: Was will man mehr? 
Ist auf jeden Fall ein klasse NT.


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

heißt Semipassiv, dass der Lüfter im Idle-Zustand inaktiv ist?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Semipassiv heißt, dass der Lüfter sich erst bei einer bestimmten Auslastung/Temperatur einschaltet und so lange abgeschaltet ist.
Na ja, Superflower...


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der ist aber eben recht gering und schwankt vomn Game zu Game und solange keiner mit eben den 800x600 Pixel spielt, wird er eben keinen Unterschied merken und auch mit Grafikkarten der nachfolgenden Generation wird er mit einem AMD oder Intel immer noch mehr Leistung haben als vorher.



hör mal auf mit den 800x600 ... niemand soll damit spielen und die Auflösung ist auch für CPU Tests völlig irrelevant, wie oft muss ich das noch schreiben



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bau doch mal in einem Athlon X2 6000+ oder Intel Dual Core (der ersten Generation) eine aktuelle Grafikkarte ein, wie eine GTX 460.
> Du wirst feststellen, dass deutlich mehr Frames im Game anfallen, als mit alten Karten vom Schlage einer 8800GT oder so.



der Vergleich hinkt - der erste intel Dual Core war der Pentium D - vom 6000+ war AMD damals noch Meilenweit entfernd - ich nehme an du meinst die Erste Core 2 Duo Generation - die kann natürlich mit einer heutigen GPU den Vorteil ausspeilen den sie damals nur im CPU Limit hatten und mit der damaligen Graka Generation noch nicht so ausspielen konnten



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber ein CPU Limit ist praktisch völlig Wayne.



ist es nicht denn nur so kann man die CPU Leistung in Games messen - das wurde doch schon lang und breit diskutiert und auch von PCGH_Marc so bestätigt, warum zweifelst du es trotzdem ständig an und tust so als ob alle CPU tests mit Games voll fürn Hugo wären?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Wochenende mal die Gelegenheit einen i7 970 zu testen (ein Bekannter hat sich einen Videoschnittrechner gekauft und ich hab ihn zusammengebaut).
> Ob ich nun mit meinem AMD gespielt habe oder mit dem Gulftown war völlig Wayne, ich hatte keinen einzigen Frame mehr (ich hab meine Grafikkarte genommen, weil er nur eine Standarkarte genommen hatte).



da du nehme ich mal an nicht im CPU Limit getestet hast ist das wenig aussagekräftig bezüglich der CPU Leistung

mfg


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

Geht ja schon wieder los 
ich habe mich mittlerweile für Intel entschieden. Viele werden sich jetzt fragen, wieso ich mehr Geld für die gleiche Leistung bezahle, aber der i5 verbraucht einfach weniger (im Idle nur 10 Watt aber unter Last schon über 30 Watt), was man durch geringes Undervolting noch mehr verringern kann. Ist zwar auf dem ersten Blick teurer, aber über die Jahre hinweg gleicht sich das - hoffe ich - aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> hör mal auf mit den 800x600 ... niemand soll damit spielen und die Auflösung ist auch für CPU Tests völlig irrelevant, wie oft muss ich das noch schreiben


 
Jedes Mal, wenn du den 800x600 Pixel Blödsinn ausgräbst. 



XE85 schrieb:


> der Vergleich hinkt - der erste intel Dual Core war der Pentium D - vom 6000+ war AMD damals noch Meilenweit entfernd - ich nehme an du meinst die Erste Core 2 Duo Generation - die kann natürlich mit einer heutigen GPU den Vorteil ausspeilen den sie damals nur im CPU Limit hatten und mit der damaligen Graka Generation noch nicht so ausspielen konnten


 
Kann auch der Core 2 Duo sein, da will ich mich nicht festbohren, aber Tatsache ist nun mal, dass eine aktuelle Grafikkarte auch den Games mit diesen Prozessoren noch mal ordentlich Beine machen kann, egal ob die CPU nun nicht mehr stark genug für die Grafikkarte sein sollte, man merkt es halt nicht so wirklich, vorallem, weil man vorher eben nur eine mehr oder weniger Diashow hatte.



XE85 schrieb:


> ist es nicht denn nur so kann man die CPU Leistung in Games messen - das wurde doch schon lang und breit diskutiert und auch von PCGH_Marc so bestätigt, warum zweifelst du es trotzdem ständig an und tust so als ob alle CPU tests mit Games voll fürn Hugo wären?


 
Weils voll fürn Hintern ist, denn es interessiert niemanden, wie die CPU Leistung bei 800x600 ist. Erst in Verbindung mit der entsprechenden Auflösung wirds interessant und nur danach sucht man aus, denn man spielt halt nicht in 800x600.
Was kann ich dafür, dass Nvidia/ATI nicht mehr Leistung aus ihren Grafikkarten rausholen, dass man immer genug Grafikleistung hat?



XE85 schrieb:


> da du nehme ich mal an nicht im CPU Limit getestet hast ist das wenig aussagekräftig bezüglich der CPU Leistung


 
Du hast mal wieder nicht ausreichend gelesen, aber ich sags für dich gerne noch mal. 
Extra für dich, also genau lesen.... 

Der i7 970 war im mittel rund 20% schneller als der AMD im Bereich praxisnahme Programme, also das, was ich so hab und was mein Bekannter nutzen will.
20% ist für mich persönlich jetzt ein Witz, wenn man bedenkt, dass die CPU das Dreifache kostet (40% wäre ein Muss gewesen).
Aber das muss jeder für sich klar machen, hatte ich ihm auf gesagt, denn er wollte unbedingt den teuren Intel haben.
Dafür hat er dann eine 5770 gekauft, weil das Budget nicht mehr Grafikleistung ausspuckte (der 980X ist ihm übrigens zu teuer gewesen).
OK, die 5770 reicht auch, denn mehr als WOW spielt er eh nicht. Ist eben ein Videoschnittrechner. 

Dass der Intel in Games nicht schneller war, ist logisch, übertakten hat auch nichts gebracht (will er auch nicht, Standardtakt und damit Langlebigkeit ist ihm wichtiger ).
Und 800x600 hab ich nicht getestet, weils eben fürn Hintern ist. 

Und jetzt mal eine persönliche Frage an dich, würdest du für 20% mehr Leistung den dreifachen Preis bezahlen? 
(bezieht sich nur auf die CPU, Brett und RAM zusammen sind natürlich noch mal teuerer als der Unterboden beim AMD).


----------



## A2c5id (16. August 2010)

Dann kann ich ja wieder mit reden lol ja klar i5 wenn nicht i7 aber die sind echt zu teuer hab mir heute auf der Intel seite was zu den neuen Technologien durchgelesen die machen schon viel her ohne das man Overclocken muss weil mit intelspeedstep und Turboboost sie sich selber Hoch und runtertakten. Also Da solltest du auf deine kosten kommen. Und das Cpu installieren ist ein kiderspiel was für den ersten pc marke eigenbau nur gut sein kann.

Die XFX HD5780 ist im moment meine traumkarte also die mit an der wakü aber da heisst es wieder sparen. Also wenn du sie dir leisten kannst topteil 

Die rams hm hast du dich denn für ein board entschieden ??? das macht den pc ja zu grössten teil aus. (ich rate von nvidia chipsätzen ab) Ich finde natürlich das P5Q Pro Turbo am besten weil ich es erst seid kurzem selber habe und teuer war es auch nicht. aber du willst ja eh auf ddr 3 gehen ...

Bei der Festplatte giebt es ja rechlich auswahl .... da wirst du was brauchbares finden .


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jedes Mal, wenn du den 800x600 Pixel Blödsinn ausgräbst.



Ich grabe maximal Test im CPU Limit aus - da das nunmal das einzig Aussagekräftige ist bezüglich der CPU leistung in Games, ob diese in 800x600 ist mir egal - es ist wiegesagt auch für den Test egal - hauptsache CPU Limit



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und 800x600 hab ich nicht getestet, weils eben fürn Hintern ist.
> .



sag ich ja, du hast nicht im CPU Limit getestet - folglich kannst du auch keine Aussage der CPU leistung in Games machen - den das die 5770 einen i7-970 völlig ausbremst ist auch klar, ein adequates Setup wäre ein 5870 CF System oder GTX470/480 SLI



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal eine persönliche Frage an dich, würdest du für 20% mehr Leistung den dreifachen Preis bezahlen?



20% mehr Leistung bei was? - du sagst zwar du hast irgendwelche Prexisgerechten Programme getestet - na was warn das für welche? und anhand welcher Parameter hast du die CPU Leistung ermittelt?, welche CPU wurde mit welcher vergleichen? Waren das BS, die Treiber (sofern möglich), die Programmversionen gleich?

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> sag ich ja, du hast nicht im CPU Limit getestet - folglich kannst du auch keine Aussage der CPU leistung in Games machen - den das die 5770 einen i7-970 völlig ausbremst ist auch klar, ein adequates Setup wäre ein 5870 CF System oder GTX470/480 SLI


 
Ich hab natürlich meine Grafikkarte genommen, da die stärker ist als die 5770.



XE85 schrieb:


> 20% mehr Leistung bei was? - du sagst zwar du hast irgendwelche Prexisgerechten Programme getestet - na was warn das für welche? und anhand welcher Parameter hast du die CPU Leistung ermittelt?, welche CPU wurde mit welcher vergleichen?


 
Bei den Programmen, die benutzt werden, ist doch logisch und das kann man sehr gut daran ablesen, wie lange die Programme brauchen um eben das Video zu bearbeiten, ist doch sehr einfach.
Brauchst nicht mal eine Stoppuhr für, die Dauer, die das Programm gebraucht hat, wird am Ende angezeigt, ist doch super, das vereinfacht ungemein. 

Verglichen wurde natürlich meine CPU mit seiner CPU und immer in Standardtakt, das sollte auch einleuchtend sein. 

Oder denkst du, ich kauf mir extra noch eine CPU?


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei den Programmen, die benutzt werden, ist doch logisch und das kann man sehr gut daran ablesen, wie lange die Programme brauchen um eben das Video zu bearbeiten, ist doch sehr einfach.
> Brauchst nicht mal eine Stoppuhr für, die Dauer, die das Programm gebraucht hat, wird am Ende angezeigt, ist doch super, das vereinfacht ungemein.
> 
> Verglichen wurde natürlich meine CPU mit seiner CPU und immer in Standardtakt, das sollte auch einleuchtend sein.
> ...



na welche Programme hast du denn jetzt verwendet? - nur Videoschnitt? und daran machst du dann die allgemeine CPU Leistung fest? 

wenn ja dann erübrigt sich die Frage nach den 20% - denn Videoschnitt interessiert mich nicht in dem Maße das ich danach mein CPU Kaufentscheidung fälle, wenn man das allerdings beruflich macht können 20% aufs Jahr gesehn eine Menge gewonnene Arbeitszeit ausmachen

mfg


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

So Freunde, es reicht. Macht bitte per PM weiter.
Kann mir keiner ein Mainboard vorschlagen? Ansonsten nehme ich einfach das P7P55D-E und deaktiviere USB 3.0 erstmal


----------



## Pagz (16. August 2010)

@XE85+quantenslipstream: Ich glaube es reicht langsam! Ihr könnt ja nen eigenen Thread über Intel+ AMD aufmachen, aber momentan geht es um ne Systemkonfigg, und da sich der TE schon für Intel entschieden hat, sollten wir das auch einfach mal akteptieren!


> Die XFX HD5780  ist im moment meine traumkarte also die mit an der wakü aber da heisst es wieder sparen. Also wenn du sie dir leisten kannst topteil



Also was ich so gehört habe, haben die XFx´s ziemlich oft irgentwelche Fehler, bzw, schlechten Treibersupport.



> Geht ja schon wieder los
> ich habe mich mittlerweile für Intel entschieden. Viele werden sich jetzt fragen, wieso ich mehr Geld für die gleiche Leistung bezahle, aber der i5 verbraucht einfach weniger (im Idle nur 10 Watt aber unter Last schon über 30 Watt), was man durch geringes Undervolting noch mehr verringern kann. Ist zwar auf dem ersten Blick teurer, aber über die Jahre hinweg gleicht sich das - hoffe ich - aus.


Welchen i5 hast du jetzt genommen? Den i5 760?
Der ist sicher ein sehr guter Prozzi, damit machst du sicher nichts falsch. Wäre wahrscheinlich mit dem 750 der einzige Intel Prozessor der für mich in Frage kommt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> na welche Programme hast du denn jetzt verwendet? - nur Videoschnitt? und daran machst du dann die allgemeine CPU Leistung fest?


 
Da er den Rechner für Videoschnitt gekauft hat, jop, klar mit Videoschnittprogrammen, mit was auch sonst.
Oder hätte ich 3D Mark testen sollen, denn dann hätte der Intel verloren.


----------



## XE85 (16. August 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> @XE85+quantenslipstream: Ich glaube es reicht langsam!



Ich weiß - nur wenn jemand einfach ohne Grundlagen und Testmethoden Werte eigener Benchmarks in den Raum wirft muss man diese auch kritisch hinterfragen dürfen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder hätte ich 3D Mark testen sollen, denn dann hätte der Intel verloren.



öhm nö ... der 3D Mark spukt bekanntlich CPU und GPU Punkte aus - die 5770 hätte bei den GPU Punkten sicher alt ausgesehn gegen die 5870 - bei den CPU Punkten wäre dein 1090T untergegangen gegen einen i7-970

mfg


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

Erstaunlich, wie ignorant Menschen sein können 
Beim CPU habe ich natürlich das i5-760 genommen, weil der Aufpreis zum 750 einfach marginal sind - und kostet sogar genauso viel wie der vergleichbare 6-Kerner von AMD 
Gibt es beim Mainboard keine vorschlagewürdigen Boards?


----------



## Lordac (16. August 2010)

Hallo,



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Mainboard keine vorschlagewürdigen Boards?


ich habe den Thread nicht ganz gelesen, aber wenn du ein "normales" P55-Board möchtest, würde ich das Asrock P55 Pro, Asus P7P55D-E oder MSI P55-GD65 nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß - nur wenn jemand einfach ohne Grundlagen und Testmethoden Werte eigener Benchmarks in den Raum wirft muss man diese auch kritisch hinterfragen dürfen


 
Es sind keine Testmethoden, sondern einfach Programme, die benutzt werden, mit denen kann man miteinander vergleichen, was ist für dich dabei so unverständlich, wenn man z.B. Nero benutzt um damit eine AVI in einen DVD Film umzuwandeln. Wie lange die Rechner brauchen entscheidet, wer besser ist, die Zeitdifferenz dabei, um welchen Faktor der eine besser ist als der andere.
Der i7 hat sogar den Vorteil, dass er 2GB RAM mehr hat, ich hab das nicht ausgeglichen. 



XE85 schrieb:


> öhm nö ... der 3D Mark spukt bekanntlich CPU und GPU Punkte aus - die 5770 hätte bei den GPU Punkten sicher alt ausgesehn gegen die 5870 - bei den CPU Punkten wäre dein 1090T untergegangen gegen einen i7-970


 
Mag sein, aber eine 5770 ist nun mal nicht so schnell und wie kommst du du darauf, dass ich eine 5870 habe? 



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Beim CPU habe ich natürlich das i5-760 genommen, weil der Aufpreis zum 750 einfach marginal sind - und kostet sogar genauso viel wie der vergleichbare 6-Kerner von AMD
> Gibt es beim Mainboard keine vorschlagewürdigen Boards?


 
Der i5 760 ist sehr gut, kannst du uneingeschränkt nehmen.
Bei den Brettern musst du halt gucken, was dir wichtig ist, Ausstattung kostet bei Intel Brettern halt viel Geld.


----------



## euihyun2210 (16. August 2010)

Jap danke für die Vorschläge. Ich habe erstmal das Asus P7P55D-E gewählt, weil es das einzige Mainboard mit USB 3.0 Unterstützung ist, auch mit Einschränkung. Gibt es als Alternative vielleicht auch bei MSI oder GigaByte ein Board mit USB 3.0 Unterstützung?
Bei GigaByte habe ich als Vergleichsmodell das GA-P55A-UD3 bzw. das GA-P55A-UD3R gefunden und beim Nachbarn MSI nur das P55-GD85, was mir persönlich zu teuer ist. Bei dem Preis greife ich lieber zu P7P55D-E Pro von Asus


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2010)

Das Asus ist schon gut, ich hatte es mal in der Hand.
Ob die anderen jetzt besser sind, weiß ich nicht, aber falsch machst du mit Asus nichts.


----------



## A2c5id (17. August 2010)

Sehe ich auch so  bin gespannt wie dein system aussieht. Wolltest du auch irgentwann auf wakü gehen?


----------



## Neodrym (17. August 2010)

> Bei GigaByte habe ich als Vergleichsmodell das GA-P55A-UD3



Moin  

wie du in meiner Signatur siehst besitze ich dieses Board,Ich habe es mir aus dem grund damals gekauft wegen dem USB3.0 ... ICH! habe mich allerdings auch net zu 100% informiert damals ... das Board ist weitesgehenst in Ordnung .. (bios etc. ohne Probleme) was mir nicht gefällt ist: 

#1 Sobald man USB3.0/Sata 3 im Bios aktiviert wird die PCIexpress lane von 16x auf 8x gekürzt
#2 Sollte man eine Soundkarte hinzupacken liegt diese genau zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU kühler

Die kürzung der Lanes mögen vieleicht nur 5-10FPS unterschied machen aber naja...

Der USB3.0 aspekt war für mich wichtig ... nur habe ich feststellen müssen das es einfach zu früh dafür ist ... ICH kann mir zwar einen Stick oder eine Externe Festplatte mit USB3.0 kaufen .. aber eigentlich hat heut zu tage sogut wie keiner eine USB3.0 schnittstelle .. somit lohnt sich das wiederum auch garnicht mehr.

So un nun hört auf ihn weiter zu verwirren! 

Gruß


----------



## XE85 (17. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es sind keine Testmethoden, sondern einfach Programme, die benutzt werden, mit denen kann man miteinander vergleichen, was ist für dich dabei so unverständlich, wenn man z.B. Nero benutzt um damit eine AVI in einen DVD Film umzuwandeln. Wie lange die Rechner brauchen entscheidet, wer besser ist, die Zeitdifferenz dabei, um welchen Faktor der eine besser ist als der andere.



was dabei unveständlich ist? - na hab ich ja eh lang und breit erklärt - schlicht das wichtige Angaben gefehlt haben di zu einem ordentlichen Vergleich nunmal dazugehören - RAM Takt zB, Mobos, waren die BS auf beiden Systemen gleich und frisch aufgesetzt? - das sind nunmal wichtige Dinge für einen Vergleich - andernfalls sind die 20% für die Tonne



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber eine 5770 ist nun mal nicht so schnell



das hat auf die CPU Punkte aber keine Auswirkung - die CPU Punkte kann man auch vergleichen wenn verschiedene Grakas verwendet werden



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> dass ich eine 5870 habe?



ups du hast ja ne GTX480, hab ich verwechselt

mfg


----------



## Ezio (17. August 2010)

Hm nö er hat eine GTX 470


----------



## fuddles (17. August 2010)

> Hm nö er hat eine GTX 470


Hat*te*^^ und er soll sich schämen


----------



## Pagz (17. August 2010)

@XE85+quantenslipstream(schon wieder):Jetzt reichts aber wircklich langsam. Über was ihr hier diskutiert ist in keinster weise relevant für den Te, also hört jetzt endlich auf mit eurem Gestreite!
@TE: Für welche Graka hast du dich jetzt entschieden?


----------



## euihyun2210 (17. August 2010)

Neodrym schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> wie du in meiner Signatur siehst besitze ich dieses Board,Ich habe es mir aus dem grund damals gekauft wegen dem USB3.0 ... ICH! habe mich allerdings auch net zu 100% informiert damals ... das Board ist weitesgehenst in Ordnung .. (bios etc. ohne Probleme) was mir nicht gefällt ist:
> 
> ...


ist leider bei der P7P55D-E nicht anders, erst die Pro-Version unterstützt USB 3.0 ohne Einschränkung.

@Robin123 ich hab mich für die GTX470 AMP! entschieden


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2010)

euihyun2210 schrieb:


> ist leider bei der P7P55D-E nicht anders, erst die Pro-Version unterstützt USB 3.0 ohne Einschränkung.


 
Ich hab ja gesagt, dass USB 3 beim 1156 entweder Leistung oder Geld kostet, je nach dem. 



euihyun2210 schrieb:


> @Robin123 ich hab mich für die GTX470 AMP! entschieden


 
Die ist sehr gut, wirst deine Freude daran haben.


----------



## euihyun2210 (17. August 2010)

Nehm ich einfach das P7P55D-E, USB 3.0 brauch ich zur Zeit nicht und wenn ichs mal brauchen sollte, sind bestimmt schon Generationen vergangen 
Das stink-normale P7P55D kommt nicht in Frage, da alle beide PCIe x1-Slots durch die (total epische und mächtige ) 3-Slots-versperrende Grafikkarte eben 3 Slots versperrt werden.


----------



## euihyun2210 (18. August 2010)

Das endgültige System steht fest - vorerst 

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-760

*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

*Mainboard:* Asus P7P55D-E

*Arbeitsspeicher:* G.Skill DDR3-1600 ECO CL7 4 GB

*Grafikkarte:* Zotac GTX470 AMP!

*Festplatte:* Samsung HD103SJ 1000 GB

*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-60FNWX

*Netzteil:* Antec TruePower New Series TP-550 550 Watt

Ist doch okay so, oder?


----------



## facehugger (18. August 2010)

euihyun2210 schrieb:


> Das endgültige System steht fest - vorerst
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-760
> 
> ...


Tolles Sys hast du da jetzt, wirst damit deine helle Freude haben
PS: War sehr unterhaltsam den ganzen Thead zu lesen


----------



## AmdNator (18. August 2010)

Jo das System Passt kannst so lassen.

@facehugger

Jo muss dir recht geben war schon lustig. Vorallem frage ich mich immer warum sich so viele auf die Benchmark´s stürtzen.

Solange die Benchmarks nicht wirklich transparent sind wie was optimiert wurde oder bezahlt wurde von egal einem Hersteller das seine Hardware noch besser läuft sind die so aussagekräftig wie unsere Bundesregierung. 


PS: Viel Spaß mit deinem System.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

AmdNator schrieb:


> Jo muss dir recht geben war schon lustig. Vorallem frage ich mich immer warum sich so viele auf die Benchmark´s stürtzen.


 
Benchmarkjunkies gibts immer und nur darauf scheinen sie sich zu verlassen, anstatt mal die Praxis zu betrachtet, wo ein ganz anderer Wind weht.


----------



## Pagz (18. August 2010)

@Te: Kannst du mal ein kurzes Feedback zu dem system schreiben, wenn du alles verbaut hast?
         Besonders die Gtx 470 amp! würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## AmdNator (18. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Benchmarkjunkies gibts immer und nur darauf scheinen sie sich zu verlassen, anstatt mal die Praxis zu betrachtet, wo ein ganz anderer Wind weht.




Jup da muss ich dir zustimmen.


Hmm kann dir ja nicht noch mal wünschen viel Spaß mit deinem System jo wäre schon interresant wie zufrieden du bist.


----------



## XE85 (18. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Benchmarkjunkies gibts immer und nur darauf scheinen sie sich zu verlassen, anstatt mal die Praxis zu betrachtet, wo ein ganz anderer Wind weht.



deiner Meinung nach sind also alle Junkies die sich mehr gönnen als es in der Praxis oft notwendig ist - also auch alle Autofahrer die sich ein stärkeren Motor im Auto gönnen - der Basis Traktordiesel reicht ja in der Praxis auch

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2010)

Jop, man kauft die Leistung, die man derzeitig braucht, wenn du also unbedingt die Leistung eines 980X brauchst, dann ist das ja auch OK.
Aber Leute, die sich den nur kaufen, weil sie damit einen längeren Balken haben als vorher mit einem 975 finde ich eben albern.
Und wenn du jetzt losläufst und dir den 990X kaufst, dann gehörst du auch in diese Kategorie.
Liegt also an dir, wie ich dich einschätze.


----------



## euihyun2210 (18. August 2010)

Jetzt streitet doch nicht schon wieder 
Der PC wurde eben bei Alternate bestellt! Ich war überrascht, dass die Preise relativ günstig waren.
Das mit der Lieferzeit ist ein bisschen doof, da die Grafikkarte auf "Liefertermin unbekannt" stand 
Natürlich hätte ich auch irgendwo anders bestellen können, aber entweder war die Grafikkarte nicht auf Lager, oder die Grafikkarte war um 50 Euro teurer! Nicht mit mir!
Vielen Dank an euch, es war wirklich sehr hilfreich und recht amüsant :p


----------



## kassi (19. August 2010)

Naja sobald der PC da ist und Du die ersten Games damit zockst, ist die lange Lieferzeit vergessen! Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## euihyun2210 (19. August 2010)

Harrrrrr, Lieferzeit laut Alternate beträgt seit heute 3-5 Tage für die Grafikkarte


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2010)

Du wartest ja schon lange, da kommts auf die paar Tage auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## euihyun2210 (23. August 2010)

Tss, unglaublich wie Alternate das wieder hinbekommen hat.
Lieferzeit steht jetzt wieder auf unbekannt.
Da wechsel ich doch lieber zur Gigabyte GTX 470 SuperOverclocked, als gefühlte 5 Monate zu warten.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## euihyun2210 (23. August 2010)

Alles zu spät, ich hab schon dort angerufen und die Zotac gegen die Gigabyte tauschen lassen 
Lieferzeit beträgt 1-3 Werktage (laut dem Typen am Telefon)


----------



## euihyun2210 (28. August 2010)

Der PC ist seit Mittwoch bei mir im Einsatz 
Was mich wirklich überrascht hat, ist, dass der PC sowohl im Idle als  auch unter Last wirklich lautlos läuft. Die Lüfter haben es anscheinend  nicht nötig, aufzudrehen Oo
Die Grafikkarte wird nie über 70°C warm und die CPU nie über 45°C
Leistungsmäßig bin ich natürlich sprachlos 
Bei Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2 konstat über 130 FPS (natürlich alles  auf das Maximale eingestellt (inkl. AA 8x und AF 16x auf 1920x1080) und  bei Crysis Warfare durchschnittlich 30 FPS.
Leicht enttäuscht haben mich die Werte im 3DMark Vantage.
3DMark Score habe ich nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber bei CPU Score habe ich ~52.000 und bei Graphics Score ~12.000.
Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich nichts übertaktet habe 
So, genug Gelabere, hier sind die Bilder 
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2959.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2961.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2962.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2963.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2966.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2968.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2969.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2976.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2977.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2978.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2980.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2989.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2990.jpg
http://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u339/euihyun2210/IMG_2993.jpg


----------



## euihyun2210 (28. August 2010)

edit:
Argh, mein Internet spiel verrückt :S


----------

